# [SOLVED] after handshake computer crashes



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

The system: 450mhz AMKK62, 128mb RAM, 6 gig hard drive.


I recently did a clean re-install of Windows 98SE. I also added a new Soundblaster 16pci sound card. I just installed my modem software and internet software and everything seemed normal, until I dialed in to log on to the internet. Right after the handshak my computer just died. The first thing I did was check the Device Manager and found a yellow sign with an exclamation point by wave device for voice modem. Under properties, device status, it says the drivers for this device are not installed (code 28). It prompts you to reinstall. In system information in components, problem devices, it says "Wave device for voice modem, media, this device has a problem: code=28 (oxic). The drivers for this device are note installed correctly. To install the driver for this device, click the driver tab, and then click update driver. By Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\MODEMWAVE\DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635_#2\DSMODEM&DS10428&PCI&VEN_125&DEV_2898&SUBSYS_1030148D&REV_02&BUS_00&DEV_13&FUNC_00.
Does any of the above explain why I crash after the handshake of trying to log on to the internet? I tried re-installing the soundblaster drivers and modem drivers but that didn't work. It reccommended that I not re-install my modem drivers because they were working properly. Does this seem to be a problem with the modem or with soundblaster? Can someone please help me? I really don't know where to go from here. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help me!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It sounds like you might have an IRQ conflict between Soundblaster and the modem. Have you tries moving SB to a different slot? (Don't put it next to the AGP slot) Or you could try disabling it in its Device Manager>Properties>Settings page for a test.

Check your IRQs in msinfo32


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

When I first installed Soundblaster I tried putting the card in each of the three available slots. The only slot it works in at all is the middle slot. If I tried the other two it was no sound. Now when you say go into the device manager, are we talking about checking on Sounblaster? If I do go into the device manager do I click on the area where it says device usage: disable in this hardware profile and then trying out the modem to see if i make a conneciton? Would moving the modem to the other unused slot be a quick and easy fix? If I do Check my IRQs in msinfo32 what should I be looking for and what should I do with that information? I know it's a lot of questions but I really do appreciate you taking the time to help me out. I'll be looking for your reply!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You would be looking for a situation where the modem would be sharing the same IRQ with the sound card. And yes, the "disable in this hardware profile" is the troubleshooting option to use in the Device Manager.

Check and see if the modem is sharing an IRQ with anything before trying to switch slots. You can select, copy, paste the msinfo32 IRQ list here if you want.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I went into device manager and checked to disable the wave device for voice modem. I still couldn't log on. Here is the information from msinfo32 IRQ:
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Sound Blaster AudioPCI
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	Diamond Speedstar A90 for Windows 98
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	DSI D-F-V V.90 DI3635 #2
11	DSI Modem Device Manager
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

Is the the info you needed? I hope this helps and I'll be happy to check on anything else that could help us with this problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see any conflicts there; I would reenable what you disabled since it might be required.

Did you actually remove and reinstall the modem? Regardless of what Windows says I would do it. It definitely seems to be a problem with the modem.

Actually I'm not sure whether both of these belong:

11 DSI D-F-V V.90 DI3635 #2 
11 DSI Modem Device Manager 

Where I've found DSI Modem Device Manager listed on other posted IRQs the first entry has not been present.

If you have mulitple modem related entries in the Device Manager, I would remove them all and reinstall what Windows redetects.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I did re-enable wave device for voice modem but that just put me back where I started, with the error on that device. I actually physically removed the modem to work on my first problem which was no sound on the computer. Once I got sound back I put the modem card back in and you know the rest of the story. I never did remove the old modem drivers. Do you think it's worth my while to remove all modem drivers, take out the modem, put it back in the slot it's in now, then re-install the modem drivers to see if that would help? And if that doesn't help should we go back to checking out IRQ problems? Should I try using that modem card in the third slot that is now empty? Should I be out modem shopping quite yet or do you think there's a fix for this problem? I'll try whatever you think, and thanks again in advance for your help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well something's there that doesn't belong, so a thorough R&R is in order.

We can try something first though. I'm not sure what you were seeing in the "forced hardware" page of msinfo32, but my interpretation is that there is this key in the registry which does not belong:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\MODEMWAVE\DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635_#2\DSMODEM&DS10428&PCI&VEN_125&DEV_2898&SUBSYS_1030148D&REV_02&BUS_00&DEV_13&FUNC_00.

See if you can locate it. Run *regedit* and navigate to

HKEY_Local_Machine\enum\ModemWave\

Right click on this entry and delete it:

DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635_#2

reboot afterwards.

At worst you are back to removing and reinstalling the Modem; or you can always restart in MS-DOS mode and enter: scanreg /restore at the command prompt. You can also "Export", or save the key before deleting if you want.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

In the forced hardware page on msinfo32 it says "there is no forced hardware on this computer." I ran regedit, HKEY-LOCAL-MACHINE\enum\Modemwave\ and right clicked on the entry DSI...#2 and deleted it. I rebooted only to get the add new hardware wizard to search for wave device for voice modem. Since I don't know where to get drivers for this wave device for voice modem I cancelled out of it and got to my desktop. I then went back in to regedit only to find the DSI...#2 was still in there! I actually have three devices listed under modemwave. They are:
DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635, DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635_#2, AND MOTOROLA_SM56_PCI_SPEAKERPHONE_MODEM. Why are there three listings when I only have had just this one modem installed. And why didn't DSI_D-F-V_V.90_D13635_#2 delete when I right clicked, hit delete, and rebooted the computer? I also checked modem properties in the control panel and it says the following modems are set up on this computer: and it lists the same three that were under modemwave in regedit. Under diagnostics it detected all three modem on COM4 (COM 1 and COM 2 said no modem installed). Will any of this information help us solve this problem? Where do I go from here? Any help is surely appreciated!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

As I understand you, this is the installed modem:

MOTOROLA_SM56_PCI_SPEAKERPHONE_MODEM

Do you have a driver disk for it? If not, this appears to be the proper driver page for it:

http://e-www.motorola.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=SM56PCI2DFV&nodeId=01M0yyK3NVV

The DSI modem is made by creative. If there is no physical card for it installed I don't know how it can continue to get redetected.

It might help to remove all three devices though the Control panel Modem page. Shutdown cold and physically remove the modem card or cards. Boot up and shut down a couple of times to ensure nothing is getting "detected" and then replace the Modem card you have drivers for and reinstall when detected.

It may even be a good idea to delete all entries under this key (see link) with the card physically removed, if any remain.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q250646


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

No, the installed modem is the Creative. Before doing anything else I wanted to establish which modem I have installed. On the card it says Modem Blaster D13635-1/5655. I has an FCC ID: GX5USA-27261-PT-E. It also has P/N: 245-03635-10. I do have the drivers for this modem on floppy disk. You said I should remove all three devices though the Control panel Modem page. Shutdown cold and physically remove the modem card or cards. Boot up and shut down a couple of times to ensure nothing is getting "detected" and then replace the Modem card you have drivers for and reinstall when detected. I can also go into add/remove programs and remove the MOTOROLA_SM56_PCI_SPEAKERPHONE_MODEM and the Creative modem in there too if you think that is what I should do. Should I keep the modem card out and delete and remove all traces of the old modem drivers or should I put the card in first and then remove everything. Then should I physically remove the card and do the rest as stated above? Does it sound like we're getting close? Any help is again appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Befroe you do all that, try one thing quickly? Go into Control Panel>Add Remove programs and see if there is anything listed there for your Modems. Remove if there is. Boot into Safe Mode and go to Device Manager. Remove all instances of the Modems there too. And if you see a Modem Enumerator on the list, that too. You said you had the reinstall disk? Good.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I can handle going into Control Panel>Add Remove programs and see if there is anything listed there for your Modems and removing if there is. But I'm not sure how to boot into safe mode. Once in safe mode I can handle deleting instances of modems in the device manager (right click on item and delete?). But where will I find Modem Enumerator if I have it? Yes, I do have the drivers on floppy disk. By the way, I'll put my modem card back in before attempting. Answer these questions and I'll feel more confident to move ahead. Thanks!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

To boot into Safe Mode press Ctrl until the boot menu appears. 
Choose Safe Mode from the menu. 

I am attaching a screenshot and then will post again to attach another. This is for my Soft Modem.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

And Device Manager. Also, Safe Mode uses the VGA dislpay. Things will look a lot different.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I did what you said in add/remove programs and uninstalled both modems that were listed. I then went into safe mode and checked the device manager, nothing was listed. I rebooted my computer to get back to normal but then an add new hardware wizard came up for PCI communication device which I clicked out of. My computer then finished booting into normal operation. The good news is that I have no sign of any modem in add/remove programs or the device manager. But now in the device manager is a big yellow question mark by other devices and PCI communication device. If I click on PCI communication device-General tab it says device type: other devices, manufacturer: none specified, and Hardware version: 002. Under device status it says the driver are not installed (Code 28). Under the resource tab it says the resources the device is using do not match any of its known configurations. To assign resources manually for this device, click set configuation manually. Then further down it says resource type Input/output range, and uner setting EC00 - EC07. That is as much new information as I can give you now. What's next?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That unknown PCI Communication Device is your Modem. Get out your install CD. Right click on the PCI Device and Upgrade Drivers. When the screen comes up, point it to the install CD and let it resintall.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It sounds like we might be getting close to the solution here. Windows is detecting a communications device but it does not know exactly what it is or where to find the drivers. When the New Hardware Wizard comes up again, point it to your Modem drivers and let it install. Then see if the device is properly recognized in the Device Manager and test things out.

In some cases a modem will be listed under "other devices" if Windows does not have information on it.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q190554


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I installed the drivers in the New Hardware Wizard and the installation went fine. All yellow warnings are gone in the device manager, all devices are reported to be working fine. In system information there are no more problem devices and no forced hardware. So then the acid test. Heard the modem making noise, got to the handshake and guess what...the computer locked up tighter than a drum. So it looks like I'm still stuck with the same problem. I also ran the system file checker and everything was O.K. I don't understand what could still be wrong. Everything looks like it should work. What else could we check? Please suggest what you can and let's see if we can fix this thing. Thanks for everything up to now!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you go into Device Manager, Open the Sound video and games controllers, click the soundcard, Properties Button, then resources tab. That page will tell you if there is a conflict.
Do the same for the modem.

If there is a conflict between the Soundcard and the Modem....
Have you tried disabling the Soundcard and then connecting to the Internet? To disable the Soundcard. in device Manager,
Open the Sound video and games controllers, click the soundcard, Properties Button, General Tab. Near the bottom of the page , check the "disable in this hardware profile" box. 
Try to dial up again. Do you still freeze?

What IRQ is the Soundcard using?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I know my last post duplicated many previous suggestions. After a removal and reinstall things may have been rearranged. Rog had suggested you physically remove the Modem. I wanted to see if you could avoid that. You said you couldn't get the Sound Card to work in any other slot. I think if nothing else works, you are going to have to try putting the Modem in another slot and see if it will function. Remove the software and then the modem. Try a reinstall again.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I went into Device Manager, Opened the Sound video and games controllers, clicked the soundcard, Properties Button, then resources tab. There were no conflicts there or in the modem. I diabled the soundcard in the device manager and tried to connect to the internet. Again, after the handshake it locked up. The IRQ is 5 for the Soundcard. I didn't want to physically pull the modem out and insert in the other slot until you knew these results. What is my next plan of attack?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If Soundblaster were the problem, disabling it should have resolved the problem. 
You can try moving the Modem, but I am not really sure this is going to help. 

You say as soon as you connect, you freeze. What else do you have running in the background when you dial up? Have you checked your ISP software and connection to see if it's set up correctly?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I agree Soundblaster is probably not the problem. But just to cover all the bases, what I would do after all this is uninstall the drivers for both cards, physically remove both of them, reboot a couple of times -- then install the modem and its drivers first. See if you can get it working with just a minimum hardware configuration.

If you can't, I would trash the card and pick up a low-end Lucent Winmodem. They are incredibly inexpensive (under 15 bucks) and Windows will always have ready made drivers for them.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

Before I do anything else just a couple of questions. I've already established the fact that the sound card only works in the middle of three slots available. If I do take out both cards, trash all drivers for sound and modem, should I try putting the modem in the middle slot to see if that works? If it should work in the middle slot do you suspect that the bottom slot actually is the problem? And what about the top slot? I haven't done anything with that one. Before I installed the new audio card (Soundblaster) this modem worked fine (in the bottom slot) and so did the sound with the old cheapy sound card(plugged in the middle slot). The problem is, I don't have the drivers for the cheap sound card and finding those just to try out the possiblility it would all work seem overwhelming. I don't mind spending the money on a new modem but if it's a slot problem wouldn't that mean the motherboard would have problems? Let me know what you guys think and what is the most logical approach to having a working modem with sound.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If by bottom slot, you are referring to one that is adjacent to the AGP slot, those are often problematic with pci cards. So yes, why not put it in the top one if you haven't tried that.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not sure which slot is the AGP slot but the slot I haven't tried yet would put the modem between the sound card and the video card where the monitor is plugged in. Should I give it a shot? Would that mean deleting my current drivers and starting from scratch? Just let me know, thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well the AGP slot is the one you probably have your video card plugged into, nearest the processor and usually brown.

When people have problems with the slot next to it, it usually seems to be the sound card.

And yes, I would try to do as clean an install as possible; see where you can get the modem to work and then worry about the sound card. At least you'll know whether the modem does or doesn't work


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I just deleted my modem from "modem" in the contol panel, and from add/remove programs. I shut down, removed my modem card, and restarted my computer twice. I then physically installed my modem in the top slot, between the video card and soundblaster. Reinstalled my modem software then tried connecting to the internet. Well, at least the computer didn't crash but now when it should be verifying my user name and password it comes up with the following message: Error 629, you have been disconnected from the computer you dialed. Try to connect again. I know there are no problems with my ISP, I'm on the same line now as I tried on the other computer. So, can we fix error 629? Or, should I physically remove my sound card and modem and all drivers, and then should I physically install the modem in the middle PCI slot that we know works for sound (it's the only slot that does for sound). Because I changed slots on the modem I thought it might be helpful to once again include my IRQ settings. Here they are:
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Sound Blaster AudioPCI
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	DSI D-F-V V.90 DI3635
10	DSI Modem Device Manager
10	Diamond Speedstar A90 for Windows 98
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

I'll be looking for your reply. Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Typically error 629 occurs with problem access numbers. I get them consistently with certain ones but not others. Here is what a general troubleshooter has to say:

http://808hi.com/56k/duns629.asp

I don't like seeing the modem and the video card on the same IRQ, but at the moment I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I went to the website you created a link for. I'm just confused as to what, if any of this information applies to my problem and what I should use. What would you suggest I do next? Keep the modem in the top slot, soundblaster where it's at in the middle slot, and try to do something about this error 629? What do you do when you get 629? Or do you think the next thing I should try is to take out soundblaster, physically and it's drivers, and then see which slot or slots if any my modem works in? We've been going through a lot of work, thanks for hanging in there with me!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Every 629 error I've ever gotten has simply been a bad access number. Usually an ISP provides several to choose from for one's local area. I write down as many as are available for my area code and test them out. Out of about 4 or 5, I consider myself lucky if 2 or 3 are good and don't return that error. Then I create separate dial-up connections for the ones that were good. If one starts acting up I just switch over.

So my suggestion now would be to hold off on any slot switching and just double check that the number, user name and password is entered correctly. If the access number is working on another computer, it should be good on that one, but see what alternatives may be available.

I really think you have the setup working now, it's just a matter of getting the dial-up connection right.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I only have the luxury of one toll free dial up number for my local ISP. I am using the same set up on the troublesome computer as I am on the one I'm using right now. I did check to see if the number, user name and password is entered correctly and it is exactly like I'm using now, they should all work. One thing, I did install my ISP software before all these troubles began. Do you think it's worth my while to re-install the ISP software now after a lot of my other problems have been solved? What else can you suggest? Are we out of possibilities? Will this ever work? Let me know, and thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, just assuming that the ISP software is not the problem, the 629 error is probably the result of a "dirty" transmission -- in some cases probably due to access number routing (such as when I get it), but in others perhaps due to noisy phone lines or a damaged modem.

In your case the trail seems to be leading to a damaged modem card. You could certainly try eliminating the ISP software as a possible cause by reinstalling it. And you could give the modem card one last chance in that middle slot. I don't think it should be necessary to remove and reinstall the drivers, just switch the slot.

But if it can't be made to work after all that, then it's time to try a different modem card.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll try moving the modem card to the middle slot. Before I do that, since I have to physically remove the soundblaster card out of that slot, do I need to remove soundblaster drivers first? Or do I just take out the soundblaster card, put my modem card in that slot, and not worry about removing soundblaster drivers and reinstalling the modem drivers? After removing the soundblaster card would it be worth my time to put that modem card in all three slots and see how many it works in? I agree, if this doesn't work, after all this, I'm ready to head out and buy a new modem-and hope it works! I'll let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

At this point I would just leave the driver installations installed and try the modem card in the middle slot without the Sound Blaster card installed. That should give a good enough test of whether the problem is due to the slot itself or a conflict with Sound Blaster (which is unlikely). Of course, if you really want to be thorough you can go whole hog and uninstall and reinstall drivers as well, but I doubt it will change anything.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

Here is what I did. I physically removed the soundblaster from the middle slot, I kept the modem in the top slot, and booted up. I left all drivers in for sound and modem. I tried to log on and got error message 629. I then moved the modem to the middle slot, no soundblaster in any slot but kept in drivers, booted up and had to remove the old modem drivers, then reinstall the modem drivers. Miraculoulsly I was able to log on the internet! I then took the modem out and installed it in the bottom slot, again no soundblaster card in but kept in drivers, had to remove the old modem drivers, then reinstalled the modem drivers. I tried to log on and got error 629. So it seems as though the only slot that will produce any action for me is the middle slot. My sound only worked there and my modem only worked there. So now what does that tell us and where do we go from here? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Quick question --- do either the soundblaster card or the modem have jumpers on them?


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I just need to know if I'm looking for the right thing. Jumpers are little movable switches correct? I've never dealt with them but I will look. If you could describe them to me just to make sure I have the jumpers that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jumpers are little black, white or grey plastic things that cover up a set of pins.....just like on the back of a hard drive or cdrom.....some older modems and sound cards have them as well, and can 'set' the IRQ that the card is looking for.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

It doesn't appear as though either the sounblaster or modem have jumpers. I did notice though that on the motherboard next to the top slot was a set of switches numbered from 1 to 10 above the switches, and below the switches are the following:
CTS 208-10 T942. What is that bank of switches and is it something that pertains to fixing this problem? Where shall we go from here?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The switches on the motherboard that you are seeing would not be for IRQs, but other motherboard configuration settings such as bus speeds. You'd need your motherboard manual to identify most of them.

We might be able to find drivers for that old sound card if you want to try that in a different slot.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

Ideally I'd like to use the soundblaster for my audio, it's far superior to my old sound card. At this stage of the game I'm willing to try whatever will work. I'd buy a new modem to use with soundblaster if you think that will work, or I'll try using this modem with my old sound card if you think that's the solution. I just don't understand why everything works in that middle slot and I have trouble in the other two. Could something be wrong with the top and bottom slot? Let me know what you think is best and I'll give it a try. Thanks for hanging in there, I'm confident we can find something that'll give me a modem and sound.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I wish I could give you some definitive answers. I suppose if it were my system I would try to see if the old sound card could be made to work with the modem. If that can't be done then it would be a further indication that something is wrong with the board itself. Do you know the motherboard model? What is the make and model of the pc itself? This would help establish what the original working configuration was.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey Guys,

I think that the problem could be related to the chipset and/or the Diamond Speedstar A90 video card. Some of the older chips decode the 2E8h address range incorrectly in Win98 and since COM4 uses this address range, it is posible that this is causing a conflict with the modem since it too is being installed on COM4. It might help if we knew for sure what chipset is being used on the mobo. Also if this is a VIA based chipset, Win98 has problems installing PCI modems unless the VIA IRQ Routing Miniport Driver is installed.

As a workaround ,it might be possible to manually install the modem using the Install New modem Wizard and selecting COM1 or COM3 when asked which port to use. This of course depends on whether or not the modem is manufactured to use only a certain port or if it is nonspecific. 

elmira, if you could post the spec's on your system it will let us know if I,m on the right track.

KW1


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not sure I can answer everything in this post. But I'll start. This is not a name brand computer. It was assembled by a local computer store. Unfortunately, the store is now closed and the technician has moved from the area. As far as system specs go I only know this much. I have a CD Rom that says mainboard utility on it and the following: MB003 Ver. E1.3.0. I have a 450 mhz AMD K62 Processor with 128mb of RAM. I'm not sure what chipset is being used on the mobo. However this might help, on the CD Rom for the mainboard is a list of choices about VIA Chipset functions, patches, drivers, etc. One choice is: VIA PCI IRQ Routing Miniport Driver for Windows 95/98. Will that help? On the cd is a user's manual. There doesn't seem to be any brand name anywhere other than that about the mainboard. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place. Where could I look to find the motherboard model? If you guys can steer me in the direction to look I'll be glad to go there.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You can Download BelArc Advisor run it and get your System Specs.

Here's the link:
http://www.belarc.com/Download.html


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Here's what I would do.

Remove the modem, sound card and all associated software and drivers from the computer and reboot a couple of times. Then insert the cd and install the VIA PCI IRQ Miniport Driver. Once it has loaded reboot then shut down the computer completely and install the modem per the installation instructions. When finished, reboot and try the modem. If it works correctly, go into device manager, expand the modem header then click on the modem listed/properties/resources and write down the IRQ. Next go into Control Panel/Modems/Properties and write down the COM port.

If all is well, shut down the computer and insert/install the sound card and it's drivers and software per instructions. Reboot. Go into device manager and see if there are any conflicts showing. If not, try the modem again to make sure it is working. If it is then try your soundcard to make sure it is working.

Let us know the results. Good luck!

Kilowatt


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

One quick question, does it matter which slot I put the modem or sound cards into. Remember, up till now the only slot that has done anything that works is the middle slot. Give me an idea where a logical slot to go with the cards in what order and I'll give your idea a shot. Thanks!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hopefully, the Miniport drivers will fix it so that it doen't matter which slot you use. 

KW1


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

One quick thing. If none of the slots other than the middle will work, you might consider an external Modem. They are more reliable but a bit more expensive.


----------



## elmira (Jan 16, 2001)

Hurray! Hurrah!!! It worked!!! I now have sound and a modem that works. I'm now working on the previously troubled computer and after installing the VIA PCI IRQ Miniport Driver off the CD that did the trick. I don't have any conflicts in the device manager and all seems to be working well. The computer was stubborn, after installing the Miniport drivers and rebooting the computer it did crash, went into safe mode, and was generally bucky. But I just installed the miniport driver a second time and after that everything worked like clockwork. I can't say enough about how great this site is. I can't thank all the people enough that helped me along the way. Just when I was ready to give up all the advice and help came together and here we are. Success. Thanks again to everyone for everything!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good show KW


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks Rog. Elmira, glad to see you up and running! Take care.

Kilowatt


----------

